# [SOLVED] ati2dvag BSOD &quot;stuck in an infinite loop&quot;



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

This is becoming a major annoyance. I keep getting BSODs involving "ati2dvag" at seemingly random times. This usually happens surfing the web, but also when just interfacing with windows. I'll make a mouse click, and then nothing happens. I can still move the mouse pointer, and I try right clicking, alt-tab, or ctrl-alt-delete but still nothing. After about 10 seconds, the screen goes black and the Blue Screen pops up. I can shut down and reboot just fine.

The blue screen error mentions being "stuck in an infinite loop". The numbers shown the first time were as follows:
STOP: 0x000000EA (0x87c7F59B, 0x87c8EA10, 0xBA4E7CBC, 0x00000001) 
It cites ati2dvag before beginning dump of physical memory, but doesn't show an address, base, or datestamp.

A couple weeks ago I would get Blue Screen errors involving "watchdog.sys" when accessing specific websites (including youtube and playing flash games). I did some research and found it had something to do with the video card. I installed the latest version of my card's drivers (The whole thing, including Catalyst Control Center). I haven't had a problem with watchdog.sys since, but I probably get the ati2dvag BSOD two or three times a day.

I did some research on this problem and found this "solution" on several sites:

Right click-mouse over My Computer 
Properties 
Hardware(Tab) 
Device Manager(button) 
Click [+] next to System devices 
right-mouse on CPU to AGP Controller (or whatever your controller is called, mine was SiS AGP)
Update Driver(button)

Select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Next(button) 
Select Don't search. I will choose the driver to install.
Next(button)
Select PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Next(button)
Finish(button)
Reboot.

In my "System Devices", there is no "CPU to AGP Controller". The letters AGP do not appear anywhere. I tried re-installing the new video card drivers, but that didn't help. I would rather not roll-back to an earlier version, as my 3D performance has never been better. I have no display problems at all - just the annoying blue screen errors.

Any Ideas? This appears to be somewhat common, but I haven't seen any consistent solutions. 


Model: Dell Dimension E520
OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition with SP2
Processor: Intel Pentium D 2.66Ghz
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Hard Drive: Samsung HD160JJ/P
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro
Optical Drive: HP DVD1270i
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy SE


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

hi your issue is either the driver not interacting (ie waiting on the card to become idle) or the card itself is faulty


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Thanks for responding.

Okay, how do I get the driver to interact?

Or, How do I test for a faulty card?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Hi first try removing and reseating the card,next can you start in safe mode,now try standard mode, if succesful try testing with this FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

I downloaded that FurMark program, and after reading the documentation and seeing all the pictures of burned out graphics cards, I figured that wasn't a good idea. Mine is a low-end card that is about 2 years old, and it works just fine for the games I run. No overclocking.

So anyway, I uninstalled all of the new ATI drivers, and re-installed the old drivers from the original disc that came with the card. It's been about 2 days, and I have had no problems with ati2dvag or watchdog.sys. 

I'll give it a few more days before I confirm that's what caused the problem.


----------



## crapbox (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

this is happening to a lot of people with ati cards, seems to be related the latest Adobe Flash Player update


----------



## ReFanO (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Thats very helpfull to me.
thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Kepp us posted on how it is going


----------



## SilentJim (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Well, it's been 5 days and I have had no blue screen errors since rolling back to the original drivers. 

Chalk this one up to a problem with the newest version of the Catalyst Software Suite. The one I downloaded was called "11-2_xp32_dd_ccc_ocl". 

Hopefully, AMD will address the issue in a future release.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ati2dvag BSOD "stuck in an infinite loop"*

Hi glad to hear it, please use the thread tools near the top of the page, to mark this as solved,if you feel your issue is resolved


----------

